# [disque externe] problème d'encodage des caractères (résolu)

## loopx

Ce sujet est aussi présent sur le forum Kubuntu : http://forum.kubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1980200

Bonjour, 

Je viens de m'appercevoir d'un truc assez génant ....  que tout le monde connait bien sûr ^^

Je m'explique... J'ai :

- un PC Gentoo (reiserfs)

- un portable Kubuntu (ext3)

- un portable Windows XP (ntfs)

- un disque dur externe USB formaté en FAT32

Simple non ?  :Cool: 

Donc, je prend mon PC Gentoo, et j'y branche mon disque dur extene ... 

Certe, je copie un FICHIER AVEC ACCENT pour bien foutre le bordel ...   et bien sur, c'est réussi ...

Je débranche le disque et le fou dans le XP ... Pan, les caractères foire ... l'opération inverse dois forcément être vraie aussi ....

Je fais presque la même manipulation, mais en utilisant Kubuntu .... Pan! pareil !!!

En gros, nous avons deux camps :

- Gentoo, Kubuntu

- Windows XP

Voilà, ca, c'est connu ...

Au début (sous Gentoo), ca me dérangais pas vraiment parce que je suis sous KDE3 et que j'utilise Konqueror (qui permet de rentrer dans un répertoire même si l'accent n'est pas affiché ... (point d'interrogation ou autre)). Mais maintenant, depuis que j'utilise aussi Kubuntu, je suis assez embêté ...  

Pourquoi ?? Ben, j'utilise Dolphin et plus Konqueror .... et dolphin lui, ben il arrive po à rentrer dans un répertoire si il y a des problèmes d'accents !!!!  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

Oui, c'est assez catastrophique pour moi car, quand on a beaucoup de fichier avec accent, c'est très mal barré.

Donc, je m'en remet à vous, parce que je vais passer à KDE4 sur ma Gentoo aussi et que j'utiliserais Dolphin comme gestionnaire de fichier ... et donc, la, jvais pouvoir bouffer mon clavier toute l'année :/

Que puis-je faire pour résoudre ce problème ? 

Comment gérez-vous cela ?

Existe t'il un moyen de renomer un grand nombre de fichier (script ou autre) de manière à retirer les accents et remplacer, par exemple, un 'é' par un 'e' et un 'à' par un 'a' ?

Voilà .. que dire .... mile merci  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

Salut,

Et oui, ah les accents   :Twisted Evil: 

Tu peux utiliser konqueror comme gestionnaire de fichier, même dans  dans Kubuntu.

Perso, je ne mets jamais d'accents dans les noms de répertoires et de fichiers.

Pour remplacer les accents, Krename doit faire le job.  :Wink: 

----------

## loopx

 *SlashRhumSlashNeisson wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Et oui, ah les accents  
> 
> Tu peux utiliser konqueror comme gestionnaire de fichier, même dans  dans Kubuntu.
> ...

 

Ben, je sais que Konqueror est toujours dispo, mais je veux migrer vers Dolphin (qui est le new gestionnaire de fichier quand meme ...). C'est pour ca que je dois trouver une solution car Dolphin bloque l'accès au répertoire mal encodé   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Sinon, Krename, je connaissais pas  :Very Happy:         je me demande même d'ou on doit le démarrer  :Very Happy: 

Jvais looker ca dès que j'ai le temps, merci de l'info  :Wink: 

EDIT: tiens, si quelqu'un peut me dire comment il marche .. court ce ptit soft ...  :Wink: 

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

```

[I] kde-misc/krename

     Available versions:  3.0.14 {arts debug doc elibc_FreeBSD linguas_bs linguas_de linguas_es linguas_fr linguas_hu linguas_it linguas_ja linguas_nl linguas_pl linguas_pt_BR linguas_ru linguas_sl linguas_sv linguas_tr linguas_zh_CN linguas_zh_TW xinerama}

     Installed versions:  3.0.14(08:57:22 30.04.2007)(arts linguas_fr -debug -doc -elibc_FreeBSD -linguas_bs -linguas_de -linguas_es -linguas_hu -linguas_it -linguas_ja -linguas_nl -linguas_pl -linguas_pt_BR -linguas_ru -linguas_sl -linguas_sv -linguas_tr -linguas_zh_CN -linguas_zh_TW -xinerama)

     Homepage:            http://www.krename.net/

     Description:         KRename - a very powerful batch file renamer.
```

----------

## tmasscool

Je pense que le disque dur externe n'est pas monté avec le bon codepage ni le bon iocharset, ce qui provoque les erreurs d'accents... Si c'est effectivement le cas, le fait d'utiliser krename ne changera rien. En débranchant et en rebranchant sur une autre machine les erreurs d'accentués seront toujours présentes...

----------

## loopx

 *tmasscool wrote:*   

> Je pense que le disque dur externe n'est pas monté avec le bon codepage ni le bon iocharset, ce qui provoque les erreurs d'accents... Si c'est effectivement le cas, le fait d'utiliser krename ne changera rien. En débranchant et en rebranchant sur une autre machine les erreurs d'accentués seront toujours présentes...

 

Oui et non ... car si j'utilise Krename, c'est pour retiré les caractères accentué, pas pour les remettres à la sauce Linux ou Windows ...

Maintenant, tu me parle de montage et de codpage, tu aurais plus d'info ?

J'utilise le montage automatique de KDE donc .. je sais pas si c'est solvable comme erreur   :Confused: 

----------

## YetiBarBar

Dans la config de ton noyau, vérifie à:

File System -> DOS/FAT... -> :

Default Codepage for FAT doit être à 850 (863 pour Canadian French)

Default iocharset for FAT : iso-8859-1

Si ce n'est pas le cas, il ne te reste plus qu'à recompiler le noyau.

C'est une modif légère (ie sur un truc compilé assez tard) donc ça va assez vite.

PS: si ton kernel est sur une /boot, n'oublie pas de la monter avant (juste préventif)

----------

## loopx

Je vais vérifier ... mais dans tous les cas, je n'ai jamais modifié ces options donc ...

Enfin, jvais jetter un oeil

EDIT: 

Qu'est-ce que c'est que cette histoire !!!

(437) Default codepage for FAT

Default iocharset for FAT : iso8859-1

EDIT2: bon, visiblement, y a un problème au niveau du kernel ... le problème (un autre) est que j'ai une distro Kubuntu aussi ... et que c'est un kernel déjà tout compilé ... on peut pas configuré ca quelques par pour écraser ce paramètre ?

----------

## loopx

Rah mmeeeeeeeeeeert!

Je viens de constater un truc ...

- auto-montage par KDE => ca foire

- montage manuel (sans aucun paramètre spécifique) => ca fonctionne !!!!

Alors, je pense que KDE doit-être mal configuré !!!!

EDIT: le problème vient clairement de KDE vu que en console, je n'ai pas ce souci !!! 

Quelqu'un s'est-il ou cela se configure ? Je cherche mais j'ai po encore trouvé ...

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *loopx wrote:*   

> (437) Default codepage for FAT
> 
> Default iocharset for FAT : iso8859-1

 

437, c'est pas bon ... même en console, tu dois voir tes fichiers mais avec des caractères bizarres (genre $'\351' pour un é)

----------

## loopx

Pas du tout ..

J'ai lu ceci (mais j'ai déjà fermé l'onglet) ... Ca disait en gros :

Le filesystem FAT doit être monté selon l'encodage utilisé en local.

Pour ma part :

- Gentoo => 8859-1 => montage console OK (car kernel en 8859)

- Kubuntu => UTF8 => montage console KO (car kernel en 8859 alors que je suis en UTF8)

La solution (en console) pour monter sur Kubuntu, c'est de lui préciser iocharset=utf8. C'est la que le montage automatique fonctionne (car montage FAT utilise le meme encodage que ce qui est précisé en local sur la machine).

Maintenant que je comprend mieux, il faudrait que j'arrive à configurer KDE pour qu'il ne foire plus ... car il foire sur les 2 distro la ...

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *loopx wrote:*   

> La solution (en console) pour monter sur Kubuntu, c'est de lui préciser iocharset=utf8.

 

D'après la doc du kernel, c'est mal ... (réf: /usr/src/linux/Documentation/filsystems/vfat.txt)

Un point que j'ai oublié de préciser également, il faut aussi compiler les bonnes pages nls pour les utiliser...

(make menuconfig -> File System -> Native Language Support:

- mettre utf8 comme "default NLS"

- compiler en dur Codepage 850, NLS ISO 8859-1, NLS UTF8

----------

## loopx

En fait, y a pas besoin de modifier le kernel (c'est ca que j'essaie de faire, ne pas y toucher).

Donc, maintenant, j'ai la bonne piste ...  tout se passe ... dans ... HAL !!!

Vu que KDE utilise HAL pour le montage, c'est lui qu'il faut configurer pour le montage de partition FAT32   :Cool: 

Bon, maintenant, dans les policies, j'ai 1 fichier et donc, c'est un peu foireux ... il m'en manque (il faudra surement le rajouter). Il faut juste donné une valeur précise au paramètre "iocharset" :

- iso8859-1 pour ma Gentoo

- UTF8 pour ma Kubuntu

Quand j'aurais réussi à faire ca, j'aurais réussi à résoudre mon problème  :Smile: 

----------

## razer

 *YetiBarBar wrote:*   

>  *loopx wrote:*   La solution (en console) pour monter sur Kubuntu, c'est de lui préciser iocharset=utf8. 
> 
> D'après la doc du kernel, c'est mal ... (réf: /usr/src/linux/Documentation/filsystems/vfat.txt)
> 
> 

 

C'est p'tet le mal, mais c'est la seule solution simple que j'ai trouvé pour ne pas être confronté aux même problèmes que loopx

----------

## Dismantr

Je te confirme que ça vient de KDE/HAL (l'ensemble, ensemble, je veux dire...)...

Sous gnome ou à la main (console, fvwm, *box), c'est sans problème... (sous Gentoo ou sur Ubuntu, ou même sur Débian, etc...) ; mais bon, faut dire aussi que mes disques à moi (ceux qui vont sous windows), sont en NTFS...

----------

## YetiBarBar

Pour le ntfs, c'est une autre histoire que la FAT...

Sinon, effectivement, après recherche, tu vas peut être devoir jouer ave le fichier de hal dans:

```
/usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/20-storage-methods.fdi
```

 (en ce qui concerne ta gentoo)

----------

## loopx

cool, merci  :Smile: 

En fait, faudrait que je trouve le fichier, car sur Kubuntu, j'ai aucun de ces fichier  :Very Happy:    mais j'ai le répertoire ^^

EDIT: voilà, j'ai édité le fichier en question sur Gentoo ... j'ai remplacé le UTF8 par ISO8859-1 et hop, maintenant Gentoo fonctionne mieux avec mon disque dur externe  :Smile: 

mais le problème, c'est que sur Kubuntu (qui est en UTF8), le paramètre est déjà à UTF8 et donc, ca ne fonctionne toujours pas   :Mad: 

----------

## tmasscool

Tu peux spécifier dans gconf les options de montage par périphérique, c'est qu'un contournement du problème réel, mais ça peut peut-être aider...

gconf-editor -> system -> storage -> default-options -> ntfs

ou

gconf-editor -> system -> storage -> default-options -> ntfs-3g

...

----------

## loopx

 *tmasscool wrote:*   

> Tu peux spécifier dans gconf les options de montage par périphérique, c'est qu'un contournement du problème réel, mais ça peut peut-être aider...
> 
> gconf-editor -> system -> storage -> default-options -> ntfs
> 
> ou
> ...

 

Tu es sur ? parce que de ce que j'ai compris, Gnome utilise son propre système pour le montage automatique alors que KDE utilise le système HAL ...

----------

## tmasscool

Je viens seulement de me rendre compte que tu parlais de Kubuntu... Donc, mon dernier conseil est inadapté, effectivement ...

----------

## geekounet

 *loopx wrote:*   

>  *tmasscool wrote:*   Tu peux spécifier dans gconf les options de montage par périphérique, c'est qu'un contournement du problème réel, mais ça peut peut-être aider...
> 
> gconf-editor -> system -> storage -> default-options -> ntfs
> 
> ou
> ...

 

Gnome utilise HAL aussi... comme tout le reste...

----------

## loopx

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *loopx wrote:*    *tmasscool wrote:*   Tu peux spécifier dans gconf les options de montage par périphérique, c'est qu'un contournement du problème réel, mais ça peut peut-être aider...
> 
> gconf-editor -> system -> storage -> default-options -> ntfs
> 
> ou
> ...

 

Ah, ben c'est ce qui me semblais de plus logique, mais bon, j'ai pas lu ca sur le net ... fausse rumeur alors   :Cool: 

Uh, sinon, je vais passer mon thread en "résolu" car sur Gentoo .. c'est en effet résolu  :Smile: 

Il faut modifier le fichier /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/20-storage-methods.fdi et modifier l'UTF8 (pour "vfat") en iso8859-1 vu que je suis en latin1 sur mon système   :Wink: 

NOTE: je devrais passer à l'UTF8 .. mais dans ce cas, je pense qu'une réinstall sera plus approprié    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

